
The New Yorker on mind hacks - mariorz
http://radian.org/notebook/mind-hacks
======
smanek
Why not link to the actual articles, instead of a blog that adds little
original content?

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/04/27/090427fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/04/27/090427fa_fact_talbot?currentPage=all)

[http://radian.org/notebook/wp-
content/uploads/2009/04/brain-...](http://radian.org/notebook/wp-
content/uploads/2009/04/brain-botox.pdf)

~~~
dschoon
Personally, I think the blog-post author deserves the traffic. He through the
trouble of putting up that PDF (which is excellent, btw) and will bear the
cost of the bandwidth. Would you have dug it up otherwise?

~~~
smanek
He doesn't have any ads on his site, so it isn't like the traffic to the blog
makes him money ...

